# Barbour versus Filson Coats



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

I'd like to open a discussion on Barbour and Filson coats. Being a NYC guy that has rarely traveled to the West Coast, I know very little about Filson. I've heard so many good things from this board that I've decided that I need to give a very close look at Filson before making a purchase.

I'm in the market for a waxed cotton coat and I spent some time at the Barbour store in NYC yesterday. I really liked the Beaufort Jacket and Bedale Jacket in Black - 44 fit well but I didn't try them on with the zip-in liner. 



Wondering if anyone would know of an equivalent Filson Waxed Jacket? Something of equivalent length and style? Also - does anyone know of an online Filson retailer that offers free shipping? 

As a much cheaper alternative - LL Bean the the following Waxed Coat (in Dark Tan):



Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Salty Sam (Sep 15, 2006)

Both the Filson and the Barbour are excellent choices. I have Barbour Beaufort and love it. I have also been considering the purchase of a Filson Coat, maybe a Mackinaw. Filson is an amazing company all of their products I have owned/seen are high quality.  

The styles are quite a bit different. The most similar to Barbour would be the Shelter Cloth or Oiled Tin Cloth coats. These have features like chest pockets, etc. I recommend seeing the Filson coats in person to make a decision about what you prefer.

This is a purchase where you definitely get what you pay for. I heartily recommend LL Bean for most things but I would not get their coat. You don't want to regret the purchase of a coat for the 10+ years you may have the it. Get the best you can the first time.

Good Luck.


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

Salty Sam said:


> Both the Filson and the Barbour are excellent choices. I have Barbour Beaufort and love it. I have also been considering the purchase of a Filson Coat, maybe a Mackinaw. Filson is an amazing company all of their products I have owned/seen are high quality.
> 
> The styles are quite a bit different. The most similar to Barbour would be the Shelter Cloth or Oiled Tin Cloth coats. These have features like chest pockets, etc. I recommend seeing the Filson coats in person to make a decision about what you prefer.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the advice... Unfortunately, there are no authorized Filson Dealers in NYC so I will not be able to actually see the coats before ordering.


----------



## nation (Jul 30, 2005)

I have 2 Barbour jackets; I like Barbour, because they look so British. Filson looks like you are panning for gold in the North West. Both are substantial coats. I have some Filson Double Tin Pants that can probably stand on their own, a shelter cloth shirt, some heavy Khaki Pants, and some shoes. (for when I want to look like I am panning for gold) They are excellent products. Getz sell at a discount to the Filson web site (I think it is Getzs.com), and there are always quite a few sellers on ebay, selling both used and new. Probably more so than Barbour.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

This would be a similar Filson product to the Beaufort, close, but no cigar. In my mind the Beaufort is a bit more "refined" jacket that any of the Filson offerings. I do have a Beaufort and love it, but I also have a Filson Mac Cruiser, two very different jackets that excell (and look good) in two very different types of weather.

Brian


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Mike147 said:


> Unfortunately, there are no authorized Filson Dealers in NYC...


I'm very surprised at this fact, but I think it's telling. Filson's primary customers are still people who hunt, fish, work outdoors, etc. In a way their signature products are almost more "gear" than clothing. For instance (in my opinion) their coats tend to be heavy, scratchy, and/or stiff. Great for a purpose, like busting through head-high briers, but maybe not for all-around town use. (There may be exceptions - folks who wear their Mackinaws every day. I knew a guy like that once, but he was a construction supervisor on a large project, and an avid hunter).

Barbour has made the crossover to fashion icon status, from Rome to San Francisco (Places where I've personally seen them). Barbour is certainly more universally recognized, and has a definite upper-crust cachet.

I'm not trying to put you off Filson: I have several Filson items, which are absolutely first rate. I just think Barbour and Filson are slightly different animals.

Scott


----------



## farney (Oct 5, 2006)

I saw the 1442N posted above, but I think the more similar jacket to the beaufort would be the 1441N which I personally own. 

I know many people that own both beauforts and bedales, and I think this is the equivalent coat. As has been mentioned above, I think the Filson may be a little more casual, only because to me, it looks more authentic. I would never wear it with a suit (as I would a Barbour), but I wear it almost everyday outside of work, and often in the "real" outdoors hunting, etc.

I will admit that I am a huge Filson supporter, especially having worked at a store in college that sold both Filson and Barbour. Either way though, you will enjoy whatever you choose to purchase.


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

As a present owner of Barbour and past of Filson here is my perspective:

Filson's materials are thicker and longer lasting while barbour does not import their actual farm wear line which is considerably longer wearing than the standard stuff- Barbour is equivalent to Filson's lightest weight material. One needs to be far more vigilant in regards to country of origin with barbour than filson is that's the type of thing you follow.
I personally feel that filson is more purpose driven in terms of hunting or work/range wear than barbour, but I really like my beaufort and am quite happy with it. Plus, Barbour USA provides excellent customer service (they are actually doing free reproofing on site at certain Orvis locations). If you are tempted by a filson, buy it and check it out- it's worth the extra effort of shipping back and forth. Their moleskin liner/jackets are excellent, the wool ones really warm- not for NYC unless you've one of the moleskin liners as well. 
I'm not a fan of the shoulder apron cowboy jackets, but both the regular jackets from the 19th century and the hunting jackets are quite nice and are being offered in green which is my preference. We who were or are bikers wore the khaki filsons, the overalls and work jackets worn by many in the days of yore (just as the barbours, not leather jackets, were worn by the UK riders at the Ace cafe in 1959) and they had the nickname "Filthy Filsons" for a reason. Filsons run a bit large, but tend to fit me a 42 or 43 much better.


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

Naval Gent said:


> I'm very surprised at this fact, but I think it's telling. Filson's primary customers are still people who hunt, fish, work outdoors, etc. In a way their signature products are almost more "gear" than clothing. For instance (in my opinion) their coats tend to be heavy, scratchy, and/or stiff. Great for a purpose, like busting through head-high briers, but maybe not for all-around town use. (There may be exceptions - folks who wear their Mackinaws every day. I knew a guy like that once, but he was a construction supervisor on a large project, and an avid hunter).
> 
> Barbour has made the crossover to fashion icon status, from Rome to San Francisco (Places where I've personally seen them). Barbour is certainly more universally recognized, and has a definite upper-crust cachet.
> 
> ...


There are a few Filson dealers in the NY Metro Area - just none in NYC. There are very few 'true' outdoor stores in NYC - not very surprised...

I do plan on wearing this jacket to work - on Wall Street - so I am leaning towards the Barbour. As an old Army Vet - the traditional Barbour coat appeals to me because despite the style cachet, it is still quite functional (and I would wear it hiking, etc). I'm looking at another Barbour that would be just for work / city:

Happy Veterans Day Navy Gent - Thanks for Serving!


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

I'd say just from the company's backrounds that Barbour makes more of a gentleman's hunting coat and Filson a more rugged hunting coat. Just my 2¢


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

Not to open up your search too much more, but Oxford Blue and Polo both make waxed/oilskin jackets that might suit your purpose. The Oxford Blue jackets are available very inexpensively through Sierra Trading Post and I have a couple of the Polo jackets and never spent more than 75.00 for them through the Outlets or at discount at a Marshalls.

The Oxford blue is more work-wear in my mind, while the Polo jackets are for the most part more fashionable - except that one of them is a traditional hunting "field coat" with very heavy canvas and wax, probably much like the "thorn-proof" Barbour would be.

The Barbour I own is the "Border" model. It is a bit longer, but I like the added length when wearing jackets underneath. It also has great pocket space


----------



## nation (Jul 30, 2005)

If you will be wearing it to work in NYC, then Barbour is the choice. (Think, Sam Waterson on Law and Order). The Border is longer so as to cover suit jackets. The Filson might get some sneers--like "Just flew in from Oklahoma mending fences?". Any comment about the Barbour and you could reply: "No, I just flew in from visiting the Royal family at Balmoral."


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

*Private thoughts!*

I don't know why we mentally torture ourselves. Generally, going into a hunt, we know what we want but, frequently force ourselves to entertain other possibilities/options, perhaps due to some ingrained concern for getting the best deal. We search far and wide to insure we have not overlooked any possible option and then...we buy the one we wanted from the beginning, or we buy one of the alternative options and after some unspecified period of use and a continuing, nigling sense of dissatisfaction, we go back and buy the one we really wanted in the first place! Avoid the pain, buy the Barbour...there is no equal!

Having said all that, I would like to ask...are there any other "real men" out there willing to admit a new or freshly waxed Barbour is objectionably aromatic (read as...stinks)?


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Having said all that, I would like to ask...are there any other "real men" out there willing to admit a new or freshly waxed Barbour is objectionably aromatic (read as...stinks)?


There are some days I could do w/out the smell, but most days it really doesn't bother me. This is my second year w/ my Barbour and the smell is still pretty strong. "Ewww that smell, can't you smell that smell" 

Brian


----------



## stuman (Oct 6, 2005)

Mike 147: I don't like either of these coats. The Filson tin cloth coat is stiff as a board. It literally stands up by itself. I guess if you working on an oil rig it may come in handy. The Barbour coat you see everywhere. In fact I was coming down the elevator in my building last week and these two guys had the same Barbour on (looked like Sam Waterston in Law & Order). I asked them if they were going pheasant hunting. They did not find it amusing.
BTW I live in NYC.


----------



## stuman (Oct 6, 2005)

I recommend checking out coats at Bergdorf Goodman Men and Paul Stuart. I'm sure you'll be able to find a very nice conservative coat. Both carry a nice selection of coats made in England and Italy.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

The Filson outfitter in Tin Cloth will last a decade worn everyday. Likely, you will pass it down to your son. He will tell your grandsons it was made in America, like them.


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

stuman said:


> I recommend checking out coats at Bergdorf Goodman Men and Paul Stuart. I'm sure you'll be able to find a very nice conservative coat. Both carry a nice selection of coats made in England and Italy.


I would love to.. Just not ready to pay the freight on a Bergdorf or Paul Stuart Coat.


----------



## Thornhill (May 14, 2006)

I have the Barbour Border. I bought it when I was in college and continue wearing it instead of a trench or "all-weather" coat that many of my professional peers prefer. I do not recall having received any negative comments about the coat. No positive ones, either, come to think of it. I suppose that if I did, I would continue to wear it. It keeps me dry in the rain and provides some protection from the wind, so it serves its function pretty well. It wears well in the country, too.


----------



## walterb (Dec 24, 2006)

I have a Filson coat and a Barbour coat. I like them both but consider them both to be mostly for casual wear. I don't wear them for business but could see using the Barbour for an office casual environment. I think the Filson is more rugged and better made which is why it is such a good coat for heavy outdoor use. The Barbour is more refined than the Filson. I would consider it more appropriate for equestrian sports and outdoor spectator use. Filson products are made for heavy field use. They are suitable for ranchers whereas Barbours IMO are made more for recreational use. Just a word of caution on Filson products. They were only made in the USA until about two years ago when they introduced a new line of less expensive imported clothes. The "Filson Classic" is still made in Seattle.

Somewhat off topic here but I managed to pick up a Filson waterfowler sweater at a closeout price last year at an Orvis store. I don't think it would be possible to find a warmer more rugged sweater than this. Since I don't hunt anymore I don't know if I will ever find a real need for it.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Given the use to which you intend to use your coat and the environment in which you'll be wearing it, I'll second the views of people here and suggest a Barbour, especially a Border, rather than a Filson, which is a far stiffer and less flexible coat. It would also look odd in a city, IMHO, whereas the Barbour wouldn't. 

Since I suppose you'll be wearing the coat over a jacket, my next suggestion is moot--but if you want to stand out from the crowd, get something like an International jacket rather than the more usual country-orientated coats from Barbour. I have a Beacon (the International's now-defunct little brother), and have only received compliments on it. 

No matter which coat you get, though, you won't go wrong with a Barbour or a Filson! Enjoy your new friend!


----------



## dbgrate (Dec 4, 2006)

Don't overlook Filson's "foul weather coat".It is not ranch wear,as the tin cloth coat is portrayed above.It is Cover Cloth,with an oil wax finish.I've had mine for several years.It is great in the rain,etc..Several pockets,zipper closure and moleskin collar.Durable and good looking and, in my eyes,better looking,better made, and a better value than the Barbour.Plus,in a Filson,you've no feelings of inadequacy or identity crisis if you don't drive a Range Rover.


----------

